
Quick and Easy BeyondCorp BackOffice Access with ALBs, Cognito and GSuite - mooreds
https://www.awsadvent.com/2018/12/18/quick-and-easy-beyondcorp-backoffice-access-with-albs-cognito-and-gsuite/
======
jiveturkey
this looks like a long article. i stopped after the overview. why would you do
all this rather than front your 3 “back office web services” with
nginx+oauth2_proxy? does cognito offer some particular advantage beyond TFA
stated purpose of oauth2 SSO?

oh, and just doing SSO is a very far cry from “beyondcorp”.

